

Ask HN: Are there job sites with good filtering? - hwstar

The filtering abilities on most job sites suck.<p>Most job sites have postings which will never lead to an employment possibility.<p>Job sites tend to have &quot;positive&quot; filters, I&#x27;d like to see a site which includes &quot;negative&quot; filters.<p>1. Exclude certain companies and organizations
2. Exclude postings with certain phrases like &quot;fast-paced environment&quot;, or &quot;college grad&quot;
3. Exclude companies which don&#x27;t list a salary.<p>I am financially independent, but would still like to work for the challenge. I don&#x27;t want to waste time searching for opportunties which either are not a good match, don&#x27;t pay well, or have a poor company culture.
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
One of the usual ways to financial independence is through working in this
industry, don't you have a network?

~~~
hwstar
I'm financially independent. I don't have to work to pay the bills, but I do
like working on interesting and challenging projects. I just want to be able
to pick and choose what I work on.

I have a large network on the leading business network site with lots of
endorsements, but it seems to be doing no good.

I'm in San Diego, and there are a lot of unemployed hardware engineers like
myself here at the moment. EE's aren't much in demand. I need to stay in San
Diego as we have family obligations which need tending to.

I was employed for over 35 years between two companies. The first for 10
years, and the second for 25 years.

I regret not changing jobs more often, but my degree is in CS not EE and that
made it harder to change jobs.

Right now, I'm keeping myself busy with open source hardware and firmware
projects on github.

